# Does Stern want Cuban to have a fair chance?



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Just curious, the foul anf foul shots descrepency seem to be going M.I.A.O's way. Crazy thought but do you think that Stern may have warranted this because of his hate for Cuban? Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Stern and Cuban have a terrible history? Do you think Stern would really want to see Cuban win the title? Just a thought to nibble on.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hate to say it, Mark Cuban is the last owner they want to hand the trophy to...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Hate to say it, Mark Cuban is the last owner they want to hand the trophy to...


 ...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> ...


It's true Saint Baller, Stern hates Cuban.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> ...



Yes Saint Baller. It's true.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)




----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Feels like the whole world is against the Mavericks? Trust me, i know that feeling.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

t1no said:


> Feels like the whole world is against the Mavericks? Trust me, i know that feeling.



Yup, especially being a Nets fan when you get constantly put down by the media and sports analysists and no one takes you seriously.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Its sad really. Cuban is my favorite owner.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Its sad really. Cuban is my favorite owner.


 They are going to fine him and Dirk now thats BULL****!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> They are going to fine him and Dirk now thats BULL****!


source? link?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's not official yet but here

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=280571


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

I hate David Stern. He is the worst thing that ever happened to the NBA


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It was great when he was where Stu Jackson was, ahh the good old days B)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hate to say it, Mark Cuban is the last owner they want to hand the trophy to...


maybe if he didnt act like a douchebag on a regular basis.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> It was great when he was where Stu Jackson was, ahh the good old days B)


Damn we're screwed, that leaves the possibility of Jackson taking over when Stern is done.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> I hate David Stern. He is the worst thing that ever happened to the NBA


David Stern: lets make the game of basketball soft and sophisticated!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> maybe if he didnt act like a douchebag on a regular basis.


The difference between Mark Cuban and the other NBA owners is that Mark Cuban is a fan. He's probably the biggest Mavericks fan. As a fan, you will be loud, outspoken, and misunderstood.

To Dallas fans, he's great. To the rest of the NBA, he is a "douchebag."


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Sterns Idea of stealing the ball

Player 1: Can I have the ball?
Player 2: Say Please...
Player 1: May I please have the ball?
Player 2: You certainly may!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> The difference between Mark Cuban and the other NBA owners is that Mark Cuban is a fan. He's probably the biggest Mavericks fan. As a fan, you will be loud, outspoken, and misunderstood.
> 
> To Dallas fans, he's great. To the rest of the NBA, he is a "douchebag."


 Gotta agree, I have tons of respect for him but everyone hates him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Whats wrong with Dirk pushing a cycle machine. He didnt hurt it. Did the ball he kicked go into the stands? Thats the only way I see them punishing Dirk. Cuban on the other hand get punished for everything. He will probably get fined just for Staring down Stern. Stern probably felt threatened.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Damn we're screwed, that leaves the possibility of Jackson taking over when Stern is done.


 Yeah but I think Stu is better than Stern.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Whats wrong with Dirk pushing a cycle machine. He didnt hurt it. Did the ball he kicked go into the stands? Thats the only way I see them punishing Dirk. Cuban on the other hand get punished for everything. He will probably get fined just for Staring down Stern. Stern probably felt threatened.


 :worried:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The difference between Mark Cuban and the other NBA owners is that Mark Cuban is a fan. He's probably the biggest Mavericks fan. As a fan, you will be loud, outspoken, and misunderstood.
> 
> To Dallas fans, he's great. To the rest of the NBA, he is a "douchebag."


there is a difference between being a fan and being unprofessional. if he wants to cheer for his team every game thats fine, but he needs to remember he is also a professional which means you dont freak out over everything and you dont act like a little brat and complain about everyone every chance you get to the media or on your blog.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Sterns Idea of stealing the ball
> 
> Player 1: Can I have the ball?
> Player 2: Say Please...
> ...


The old way
Player 1: Gimme that **** *****
Player 2: No fool earn it
Player 1: Ima beat yo ***
Player 2: Ok Daddy here


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> there is a difference between being a fan and being unprofessional. if he wants to cheer for his team every game thats fine, but he needs to remember he is also a professional which means you dont freak out over everything and you dont act like a little brat and complain about everyone every chance you get to the media or on your blog.


I absolutely agree. He does go overboard sometimes, like with his article on Cursing.

The difference between you and I would be I see his pro outweighing the con (as a mavs fan). Since his actions doesn't benefit your team, I could certainly see that his con outweighs the pro.

:cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I absolutely agree. He does go overboard sometimes, like with his article on Cursing.
> 
> The difference between you and I would be I see his pro outweighing the con (as a mavs fan). Since his actions doesn't benefit your team, I could certainly see that his con outweighs the pro.
> 
> :cheers:


if he was spending tons of money on my team, i would learn to deal with his shenanigans


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> The old way
> Player 1: Gimme that **** *****
> Player 2: No fool earn it
> Player 3: Ima beat yo ***
> Player 4: Ok Daddy here



Added*

Player 1: Thank you, mother****er

Player 2: What do you mean thank you, *****?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> if he was spending tons of money on my team, i would learn to deal with his shenanigans


LOL... exactly!

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Added*
> 
> Player 1: Thank you, mother****er
> 
> Player 2: What do you mean thank you, *****?


 Haha we should make a back in the day thread and a new school thread...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Man there would be a big difference on everything.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

New day, can I have the ball, old day, ***** gimme the ball!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Old School: **** you!!! :curse: 

New School: Let's **** each other!! :angel:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Get back on topic fellas or I will be forced to lock the thread.
Ofcourse Stern want Cuban to have a fair chance.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No he doesnt, and how can you lock a thread?


----------

